# Bill Cunningham, New York Times Legend, Dies



## cgw (Jun 27, 2016)

Always able to sort style from fashion. He'll be missed:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/s...side-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region&_r=0


----------

